# My darling oldie Rott, Nina



## Suek (Apr 1, 2008)

this is my gorgeous young lady Nina, who came from rescue, she is 12 years young, and apart from being unsteady on her pins is a joy to have around, I love her to bits


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

such a big soppy face


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2008)

Aww bless she looks so soppy awww


----------



## paws (Jun 16, 2008)

awww she`s lovly and your`d never know she was 12 bless ah


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

aar she looks great for 12


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

look at her face, she's beautiful


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2008)

Aw - she looks so full of loving! Beautiful girl, with beautiful eyes!


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

She is lovely. How old was she when you got her?


----------



## Suek (Apr 1, 2008)

she was 12 when I got her  (We've had her just over 2 months)


----------



## 0nyxx (Aug 9, 2008)

Good for you rehoming an older dog, ninas lovely, sadly so often the old timers get over looked, yet theyrea pleasure to have around, she looks very happy & content thats a great pic


----------



## houndies (Aug 8, 2008)

She's lovely. 
Wish more people appreciated the oldies. 
Looks like she'll have a happy long life with you.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

She's beautiful


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Nice pic bless you for adopting her she looks quite content...
Jill


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

shes gorgeous...she looks so gentle.


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

I've had the pleasure of meeting this beautiful girlie - she is soooooooo gentle - an absolute credit to the breed - if only the doubters could see her - she has fallen right on her paws going to live with Sue and her lovely family too. Whatever time she has left on this planet will be spent in the lap of luxury being loved to bits


----------



## RebeccaArmstrong (May 23, 2008)

what a little cutie xx


----------



## bullie lover (Aug 20, 2008)

Awww I Just Want To Hug Her!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

Jo P said:


> I've had the pleasure of meeting this beautiful girlie - she is soooooooo gentle - an absolute credit to the breed - if only the doubters could see her - she has fallen right on her paws going to live with Sue and her lovely family too. Whatever time she has left on this planet will be spent in the lap of luxury being loved to bits


Thats great to hear.

shame all the owners wiv this breed of dog wasnt all like sue nd family  least they wouldnt be getting more black marks


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

She looks lovely.. She looks very big though from what you can see..


----------



## Hennish (Aug 10, 2008)

What a nice picture, she looks very happy. I like the name Nina too.


----------

